# Critique my Band Logo



## Kaickul (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys, so I've made a logo for my metal project called Erehe, which means Heretic in Filipino language. Just want to hear your comments and suggestions. TIA!

Here's the banner that I created showcasing the font:






Here's the band symbol:


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't like the clouds and stuff in the background, but I do like the font, and how it looks old and churchy. Heretic reminds me of early Daemoness stuff.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 8, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I don't like the clouds and stuff in the background, but I do like the font, and how it looks old and churchy. Heretic reminds me of early Daemoness stuff.



Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 8, 2013)

Personally I feel like the first 'E' looks too much like a C. but other than that it's a pretty solid logo \m/


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 8, 2013)

I just added a band symbol!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 9, 2013)

I like it and I dig how it is a Filipino word


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 9, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I like it and I dig how it is a Filipino word



Thanks! I took it from a book our national hero wrote entitled "Noli Me Tangere". A lot of people know the book but not the word and even my friends find the work weird but they find it evil sounding which for me is good because that's what I'm after.


----------



## amonb (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool name, but I never saw the point of a band having a logo as well as their name. A logo should BE the name... worked great for Metallica, AC/DC etc.

The 50 Best Band Logos of All Time :: Blogs :: List of the Day :: Paste


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 9, 2013)

amonb said:


> Cool name, but I never saw the point of a band having a logo as well as their name. A logo should BE the name... worked great for Metallica, AC/DC etc.
> 
> The 50 Best Band Logos of All Time :: Blogs :: List of the Day :: Paste



Yeah, I kind of feel the same way. Unless the logo is something really significant. But that just seems like a random drawn thing. I think having a very distinctive font _and_ a logo is just too much. Does that logo represent something significant that you need to work it in?


----------

